# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  رد کردن کپچا

## blackhatgh

*سلام دوستان 
میخواستم ببینم چطور میشه کپچا رو تو یک سایت رد کنم توی سایت کلی سرچ کردم تو گوگل هم سرچ کردم مطلب خاصی نبود.

من شنیدم با Winsoks یا Inet  میشه میخوام تو یک صفحه لوگین بدون کپچا وارد بشم.

ممنون 
*

----------


## m.4.r.m

فکر نکنم بتونین این کارو بکنین چون کپچا شرط ورود به قسمت اصلی یک سایت است .

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> *سلام دوستان 
> میخواستم ببینم چطور میشه کپچا رو تو یک سایت رد کنم توی سایت کلی سرچ کردم تو گوگل هم سرچ کردم مطلب خاصی نبود.
> 
> من شنیدم با Winsoks یا Inet  میشه میخوام تو یک صفحه لوگین بدون کپچا وارد بشم.
> 
> ممنون 
> *


درود به شما
میشه چنین کاری کرد اما باید شاخ قول بشکونی.

باید در مورد OCR و پردازش تصویر تحقیق کنی که کاریست دشوار که با VB دشوار تر هم میشه.
لینک زیرو ببین (روسی اما میشه چیزیای فهمید :لبخند گشاده!: )
*Распознавание образов с помощью шаблонов*


موفق باشید.

----------


## blackhatgh

*ممنون میشم یه سورس مرتیط بزارید برام .
من فقطط میخوام تو یه صفحه لوگین کنم با Winsock یا Webbrowser  یا Inet نمیدونم با کدوم میشه .
ولی اگه با وینساکس بشه شاید نیازی به کپچا نداشته باشه.

ممنون
*

----------


## SlowCode

ببین چیزی به معنای رد کردن وجود نداره، شما باید بتونی کد رو بخونی تا وارد بشی. واسه اون هم آقای عباسی راهنمایی تون کردن.
شما باید واسه سایت عدد کپچا رو بفرستی وگرنه قبول نمیکنه! راه دور زدن هم نداره، البته شاید سایت یه صعفی داشته باشه و شما بتونی دورش بزنی(که فهمیدنش سخته!) ولی در کل نمیشه.
تنها راه همون OCR هست.

----------


## niksalehi

سلام!
شدنش که میشه ( مثل برنامه اس ام اس سندری که همین اخیرا توسط یکی از دوستان نوشته شده و نیازه به کیچا نداره) اما فکر نکنم کار هر کسی باشه!
ocr هم نمیتونه اکثر کپچا ها رو تشخیص بده....
همونطور که محسن 15  عزیز گفت سایت باید به ضعفی داشته باشه که فهمیدنش سخته.
موفق باشید

----------

